# Heart Rate Monitor. Now sorted, thanks.



## qigong chimp (22 Oct 2020)

You've upgraded to something bling and swanky with all the refinements, multi-device bluetoothery and soda-stream fizziness, leaving your basic chest strap and wrist monitor combo HRM whimpering unloved in a drawer in the spare bedroom. 

You unfeeling bastard.


----------



## newfhouse (22 Oct 2020)

qigong chimp said:


> You've upgraded to something bling and swanky with all the refinements, multi-device bluetoothery and soda-stream fizziness, leaving your basic chest strap and wrist monitor combo HRM whimpering unloved in a drawer in the spare bedroom.
> 
> You unfeeling bastard.


You’re right, I have and I am. Would you like to rehome it? If so, I’ll dig it out at the weekend and check it still works.


----------



## qigong chimp (22 Oct 2020)

Yes, you utter cad.


----------



## newfhouse (22 Oct 2020)

I’ll PM you when I’ve tested it.


----------



## qigong chimp (23 Oct 2020)

Fab.


----------



## Ajax Bay (24 Oct 2020)

I have kept my state-of-the-art Polar HRM from the eighties: it has survived some half-hearted clearouts, as I am not an unfeeling bastard, in this respect, anyway.


----------



## qigong chimp (24 Oct 2020)

Ajax Bay said:


> I have kept my state-of-the-art Polar HRM from the eighties: it has survived some half-hearted clearouts, as I am not an unfeeling bastard, in this respect, anyway.


Soft sentimentalist southern Jessie..


----------

